# Greywood Manor - Halloween 2007 & 2008



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey everyone. I haven't really been around since Halloween, so I never got a chance to share what I did.
I finally put together a video (9 minutes long) of kind of a mix of my haunt from 07' and 08'.

It is based slightly on Disney's Haunted Mansion attraction.
The two main scenes are the graveyard, and the attic.

Feel free to ask questions if you have any.
Otherwise... sit back, relax, and enjoy Greywood Manor!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. Loved the things in the attic. The music box prop was a great idea I've never see before. Looks like alot went into the Ouija board, cool prop. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice, perfect atmosphere


----------

